
Show HN: Assemble a vetted offshore dev team in a few clicks - Riphyak
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/youteam-2-0
======
stevekemp
Flagged because linking to producthunt, rather than your actual site, is a
spammy behaviour.

~~~
Riphyak
My mistake. Sorry about that: din't know this is against the rules. Will never
happen again.

